# the new pair :)



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I have been eyeballing these fish for a while now,knowing that I could not get them because my tank was overstocked already... then on monday my supervisor at work asked me if I was interested in buying his 100G full set up. OH HELLZ YES! So I decided that since it was only for a week, and they only had a few left at the store- I would get them now. once the new tank is set up I would like to track down another male and 3-4 more females. these are my new flavescent peacocks








































I cant wait to get this new tank... no more scratches!!!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

haha, you're like me. I'm buying fish for a second tank that I've been wanting to set up but too lazy to so my main tank it getting a little overcrowded.

Great colour!


----------

